# What a Weekend! My son got his first deer.



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

What a great weekend! My son was able to harvest his first buck. I was on my way home from work. I looked over through a cut between corn fields and saw a deer. I pulled over, flipped a u turn to see what it was. Got back to the cut and the deer was gone. So I hurried home to grab my son. He just barely got off the bus and I said I just saw a deer, grab your gear and lets go. He threw on his camo and off we went. We got back to where I saw the deer. I told him where it was and to sneak as quite as possible. This for him is almost impossible. He's a 13 yr. old clumsy teenager. Surprisingly, he was quiet and went the slowest I have ever seen him go. I stayed back and watched from a safe distance. I really didn't want the deer to wind me. All the sudden I saw my boy draw back. Then he let it down. I wondered if he saw the deer. Then he drew again and released the arrow. I couldn't believe that he actually shot. So I gestured to him, what just happened. He gave me a confused look. Then all the sudden the buck walked right between us into the next corn field. I told my boy to get ready. I was going into the field to see if I could push him back out. To my surprise I didn't need to. I found the buck lying down just staring at me. I saw blood all around him. So I just backed out. I told my son let's leave him alone for a while. We went back home and waited for 45 minutes. This to him seemed like an eternity. We went back and found his blood trail (which was very hard). He showed me where he shot from and where the deer was. He stocked within 10 feet of the deer when he shot. I let my boy trail him and lone behold he got his first deer. 
To add to the fun I was able to take my Nephew out the following evening and he was able to harvest his first archery buck. We were able to get within 45 yds. He put one heck of a shot. Double lung. He was so excited. We backed out and gave his dad a call. (He had to work that night) We waited for him to arrive to go track his deer. We found him only 50 yds. from where he shot in the middle of the field. 
I can't tell you how much I love to take youth out hunting. The memories that are made are so worth it. My boy is now hooked on archery. He told me that he doesn't want to pick up a rifle. This is sad, because that is my weapon of choice. 
My boys is the two point and my nephews is the spike.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Congrats on the deer! Their faces are priceless! Where do you live?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

AWESOME job Dad!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Awesome job on the bucks!!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Bowdacious said:


> Congrats on the deer! Their faces are priceless! Where do you live?


I'm up here in Elwood.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

45 minutes for a 13-yr-old to wait!

Wow, that must have been forever!

Great story, and good job!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Killing a big buck or bull is an awesome feeling, but it pales in comparison to seeing a child harvest their first animal. Especially if they put a sneak on it and then made a great shot. Congrats to the boys and their father/uncle for getting them out there! Bet both of them think they have found something better than video games!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Good job!! congrats!


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Awesome. Congratulations! One of the best stories this year thus far.

Cheddar


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Now that is awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

best thing ever


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Outstanding. Great job.


----------



## Drake1301 (Oct 23, 2012)

What an awesome success story, an experience those boys will never forget!!! I too have a 13 yr old son who I hunt with and there is nothing I want more in my hunting adventures than to spend time with him and see him be successful. Congratulations Dad!!!


----------

